# VPSA Live Discussion 10 April



## Hooked (10/4/20)

I'm surprised that we haven't been notified about this on the forum, but nevertheless, this is from a newsletter which I received from Vape Cartel.

Newsletter dated 10 April 2020

SIGN THE VAPING INDUSTRY PETITION TODAY
_[The link has already been posted on the forum by other people, but here it is again
https://www.change.org/p/department...sales-during-south-african-covid-19-lockdowns] _

HELP US HELP YOU!!! 

Please sign the petition linked above. That is the first step! 

*Our Facebook platform - Vaping Saved My Life will be hosting a live discussion tonight at 20:00. We will be discussing a few major topics including: 

How to get through the lockdown as a vaper
The Do's and Don't's of vaping during the lockdown
What government engagement we have been involved with to date, as well as our future engagements*

We are trying desperately to get the ban on online sales of vaping products lifted but we need a voice in which to achieve this goal. YOU are our voice. The more signatures we have on our petition, the better our chances are of being heard

Stay safe everyone

KD

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/20)

Does anyone know what's happening? I'm on the FB page but there is no live broadcast. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Silver (10/4/20)

@Hooked, unfortunately Vape Cartel is not a supporting vendor on the forum
They cancelled a while ago.

That’s probably why this newsletter info didn’t make it here


Hooked said:


> Does anyone know what's happening? I'm on the FB page but there is no live broadcast. Am I doing something wrong?



I will check as well @Hooked


----------



## Hooked (10/4/20)

Silver said:


> @Hooked, unfortunately Vape Cartel is not a supporting vendor on the forum
> They cancelled a while ago.
> 
> That’s probably why this newsletter info didn’t make it here
> ...



It's OK - got it! But it says it started 15 mins. ago, which was earlier than 8pm as stated. Never mind - I'm there, thanks @Silver!


----------



## Silver (10/4/20)

@Hooked 
I found the page on FB
You click on videos
The first one is LIVE

But it says you need the FB app to view the live video


----------



## Hooked (11/4/20)

Silver said:


> @Hooked
> I found the page on FB
> You click on videos
> The first one is LIVE
> ...



Thanks @Silver I watched the livestream but on my laptop and I didn't need any special app to view it.

The "translation" errors in the automated text were quite funny!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deemo (11/4/20)

Watched it too, it was a good discusion i hope we can stand and unite on the topic and get some leverage on the ban. There was some points that i feel was arrogant but hey that is my opinion. lets stand together for the cause and help these guys to help us as the vape community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/4/20)

Deemo said:


> Watched it too, it was a good discusion i hope we can stand and unite on the topic and get some leverage on the ban. There was some points that i feel was arrogant but hey that is my opinion. lets stand together for the cause and help these guys to help us as the vape community.



Agree. What stood out for me was the fact that 10,000 people have signed* this* petition, simply because they want juice during lockdown. Yet the response to a previous petition to lobby the govt. on vaping rules had a poor response. 

I think that they should start with the lobbying the govt. petition again and specifically say something like, "You ran out of juice during lockdown. Now you know what it feels like. This is what it will be like if vaping is banned." People need to *feel* something in order to react.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/20)

I have often wondered why VPSA has essentially ignored our forum.

When they launched I hoped that they would use us, and our collective experience, to promote vaping in SA.

Why has this not happened ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)

This has been floating around on Esiggsa but mostly ignored - don't know why ?
Please sign and share
http://chng.it/RkCNVWcVb4


----------



## Hooked (11/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have often wondered why VPSA has essentially ignored our forum.
> 
> When they launched I hoped that they would use us, and our collective experience, to promote vaping in SA.
> 
> Why has this not happened ?



I asked the same question some time back, but I don't know in which thread. Their response was that they post on social media platforms - and my response to that was to say that the forum *is* a social media platform. I guess they mean FB and Instagram, which doesn't help their cause, because many people are not on either of them.

In the live interview last night, people were urged to join VPSA. About a year ago I wanted to join, but I was shocked when I saw the fees. Far beyond what any man in the street or small vape shop could afford. Needless to say I didn't join. If they want to increase their membership they have to make it affordable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------

